# TTOC Bristol meet 3/12/2011



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi guys I thought i would organise one last meet before christmas the venue this time is the New inn at Farmborough.

Date: 03/12/2011
Time: 13:00
Location: 
http://www.newinn-farmborough.co.uk
New Inn
Bath Road
Farmborough
Bath
Somerset
BA2 0EG

Cheers
Charles


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks for pm charles but run up to xmas is busiest time so its a no from me am afraid bud


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> thanks for pm charles but run up to xmas is busiest time so its a no from me am afraid bud


Ok bud cheers


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've got no idea what I'm doing next weekend - but if the mrs is busy I'll pop in as it's only down the road from me (hopefully with a repaired front bumper).


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll come along mate :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Charles,

Will try to come along.

Lin and Darren


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

If marks buying the beer count me in !!
cheers Norm.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry guys cant make it out for my birthday that weekend


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

guzzi said:


> If marks buying the beer count me in !!
> cheers Norm.


I'll buy you a Babycham Norm :wink:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Is this still going ahead Charles???? :wink:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

yup it is Mark, i've got chilled out man to join us with his quattro sport


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Have to have that Babycham another time mark , forgot about jackies christmas do !!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

gadgetboy38 said:


> yup it is Mark, i've got chilled out man to join us with his quattro sport


Ah thats good you're dragging Paul out, we'll have to convince him he needs to do his wheels silver :lol:



guzzi said:


> Have to have that Babycham another time mark , forgot about jackies christmas do !!


Thats a shame Norm would have been good seeing you both, oh well maybe next time :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

If my car is back from the bodyshop and my delivery arrives in time then I'll pop round. I don't feel like turning up with my C1 loaner...


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't think we'll be there either I'm afraid - Christmas bloody shopping


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Woke up with sore throat and 200 degrees this morning feel rough sorry boys.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

chilledoutman said:


> Woke up with sore throat and 200 degrees this morning feel rough sorry boys.


You wuss Paul, man up and get in that car :lol: 
I'll have to stop off at Audi on the way over and take some pictures of TT's so it looks like a good turn out :roll: Im sure we can make up some names :lol:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

markypoo said:


> chilledoutman said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up with sore throat and 200 degrees this morning feel rough sorry boys.
> ...


lol


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like a quiet table for 2 again Charles, are you sure you're not doing this on purpose :-*


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Light weights bud !!  
Well I'm here...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm still waiting for my damn parcel...

Mrs isn't home yet so can't leave. Will pop over when she's back, no idea if you folk are still there or not.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes we were :lol:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll post up the pics of all the cars soon :roll:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

markypoo said:


> I'll post up the pics of all the cars soon :roll:


Well done mark, thanks to all that turned up 

Dash guess that remap worked  Mark i thought yours would be faster..


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

That dual-carriage way wasn't long enough. I didn't even get a chance to change gear before I was on the brakes.

Forgot to say, have a good Christmas etc.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I must have cut all the other cars off


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

gadgetboy38 said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had it in auto until the last roundabout when I stuck it in manual and you turned off :roll:


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

markypoo said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > markypoo said:
> ...


Should be quicker with no indicators! Extra 5bhp for BMW drivers isn't it? :roll: :roll:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

S16LAD said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > gadgetboy38 said:
> ...


Its a bit more than that now its mapped :wink: ......indicators ?? Which button is that????


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Sorry didn't make it today, have not been well for a few days and was hoping to have been better today, but wasn't!!

Didn't want to give anything else to anyone!!

See you next time.

Lin and Darren


----------



## Lkyworld (Oct 24, 2011)

So annoyed that I missed this


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Lkyworld said:


> So annoyed that I missed this


Probably do the next on at the end of January unless anyone fancies meeting up before..


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just wondered when you guys are meeting up next ?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

paulc1 said:


> Just wondered when you guys are meeting up next ?


Hi the next meet will be some time towards the end of January.
look forward to seeing you there..


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Aren' t you organising something Beaulieu as well Charles?


----------

